# Sad News



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

I am not sure how many of you knew him, but member Luap112 passed away this morning after hard fought battle with cancer. Paul was an active member of our Police Explorers Post here in Westwood for many years. He most recently served as an associate advisor for us. Two weeks ago Chief Chase appointed him as an Honorary Officer for all of his hard work for the town. Paul was most recently employed by the Mass General Hospital Security. The law enforcement field has lost an incredibly dedicated and caring individual. Please keep his family in your thoughts and prayers.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/member.php?u=205http://www.masscops.com/forums/member.php?u=205


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you for that update, we wish his family peace in this sad time.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

R.I.P., Paul. All the guys at MGH have his family in our thoughts and prayers. 30 years old is just too young!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What a shock. He and his family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

30? My God that is tragic.
My prayers are with his family. Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

I didn't know him, but 30 is way too young to go. What a shame.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

My husband worked with Paul at MGH...he is very sad about this news. I never even met him and am very sad also. You are so right 30 years old is way too young! To his family my heart goes out to you and you will be in our thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

omg so sad at such a young age


my thoughts and prayers are with his family at this difficult time.
Rest in peace


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

R.I.P Paul, it was a pleasure working with you at MGH.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Working at MGH, I'm sure he's earned his way to heaven. Rest easy Paul!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Our thoughts are with Paul and his family.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah 30 is way to young. a few years back i had the unfortunate oppurtunity to attend an informal class reunion when a member of my HS graduating class passed from cancer @ 23/24.

prayers r out to his parents


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That's very sad, my thoughts and prayers certainly go out to his family, friends, and department. A tragic loss at such a young age.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Copcar65, thanks for posting. He loved Westwood PD and always wanted to be an Officer there. 

Thanks to everyone for their kinds words, thoughts and prayers. Losing Paul has been hard on all of us that worked with him, especially the folks on our shift (12a-8a). Paul was in our thoughts and prayers everyday since he was diagnosed just 4 months ago. Between the short time and the fact that Paul JUST turned 30 has been very hard to accept. Paul was an inspiration to ALL of us as he kept his spirits high and always had a great sense of humor to the end.

R.I.P. Paul. Our friend, our brother, you will never be forgotten. 10/9/05


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Paul and his family.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Here is the obituary from todays paper:

Paul Donovan O'Connor
Of Westwood, October 9, 2005. Beloved son of Mary Ann (Donovan) and the late Paul V. O'Connor. Brother of Kathleen Q. O'Connor of Westwood. Also survived by several uncles and aunts. Relatives and friends are invited to attend a Mass of Christian Burial Thursday at 10 AM in St. Denis Church, 157 Washington St., Islington. Interment St. Joseph's Cemetery, West Roxbury. Visiting hours Wednesday 4-8 at a funeral home to be announced. Employee of Mass. General Hospital Campus Police and Security Dept. A Westfield State graduate with a Bach. of Science Degree in Criminal Justice. Recently honored by the Westwood Police Dept. as an honorary Police Officer for his contributions to the Police Dept. and the Community. In lieu of flowers, donations to St. Francis House, 39 Boylston St., Boston, MA 02116, would be appreciated. 
Published in the Boston Globe on 10/10/2005.


----------



## MGH_PD (Mar 30, 2005)

I only got the chance to meet paul on one occasion but he was a great guy and well liked in the dept. We all wish the best for his family.


----------



## ptn (Mar 11, 2004)

Paulie,

R.I.P.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Rest easy Brother. Know that your family will be taken care of. My family and I and your brothers and sisters w/Dept of Defense Police keep you and your family in our prayers. [-o<


----------

